

Microsoft Surface Pro 3 Is the People's Choice Tablet? - mwadams
http://www.engadget.com/gallery/11th-annual-engadget-awards-peoples-choice-winners/3404495/#slide=3404495

======
mwadams
I mean _I_ think it is pretty neat, but I wasn't expecting that! Anyone know
how voodoo the polling is on this?

------
Beached
If they poll business's or IT admins, it just makes sense. Otherwise, Im
surprised its not the ipad or the nexus

